# The 2023 Half Century (50km or 50m) Challenge



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in the 2023 chatzone

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). So @ColinJ thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so he created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (The imperial century riders get a gold star, and the metric century riders get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, 5 points for 200km, 6 points for 150 miles. Maximum points for any ride is 6 points distances beyond 150 miles still score 6 points .Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated points for the year


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

Jan 1st ,31.5 miles 1 point 
My standard Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 1


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2023)

*1st January*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich – Rushmere – Ipswich – Nacton – Ipswich (plus one circuit around the block)
52km. 1 point

*Running Total: 1 Point*


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

Possibly passing @Jon George by Westerfield Church as he headed up Church Lane,
January1st: Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere St. Andrew, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 56.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8320910459


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2023)

01/01/23 https://www.strava.com/activities/8321177305 Norwich to Bowthorpe, Colney, Hethersett (bit of an off road loop there), Wymondham, Spooner Row, Ashwellthorpe, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Down the Newmarket Road cycle/bus lane, through Norwich city centre and home. 55km 1 point


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2023)

Jan 1st - Bimble around Lufbra roads. Just over 50km


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2023)

JANUARY

*1st*: Coalville, Hinckley, Nuneaton, Atherstone, Twycross, Coalville 50.3 mi/80.95km *2 Points*

Month Total: *2 Points*
Challenge Total: *2 Points*


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2023)

Jan 1 Manchester, Chorlton, Knutsford, Mobberly and return via Ashley to home, 82.6 Kms 2 points

Running total 2 points


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2023)

Jan 1st ,31.5 miles 1 point
My standard Wymeswold loop
Jan 2nd ,32.3 miles ,1 point 
Ragdale loop 

Points in this challenge 2
Points in all challenges 2


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Jan 2023)

January 2nd - 50.7Km = Blaby - south wigston - countesthorpe - peatling magna - arnesby - bruntingthorpe - Walton - Kimcote - Gilmotron - Kimcote - - Gilmorton (again!) - Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby


----------



## geocycle (2 Jan 2023)

2 January Clapham and Settle. 101 km with 1600 m of climbing. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6887576

3 points
3 points this year so far, only 101 to go!


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Jan 2023)

02/01/23 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Old Woods-Merrington-Myddle-Burlton-Loppington-Home 52km. 1 point


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jan 2023)

2nd January. Hale Barns, Ringway, Morley Green, Warford, Ashley. 50.9km, so that's a point!


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2023)

2nd January (62.20 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Coundmoor-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-All Stretton-Dudgeley-Walkmills-Dorrington-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 1 point


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Jan 2023)

*5 January 2023 *Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – la Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 85.44km 2 points

Total points: 2


----------



## geocycle (Friday at 15:28)

6 January Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 85 km and 1250 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6890441

2 points
5 points year to date


----------



## Willd (Sunday at 14:36)

*Jan 8 - 33.56 miles, 983ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Hunningham Hill, Long Itchington, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 1


----------



## Domus (Monday at 13:30)

Jan 1 Manchester, Chorlton, Knutsford, Mobberly and return via Ashley to home, 82.6 Kms 2 points
Jan 6 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange 71.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 3 points


----------



## Spartak (Monday at 18:10)

09/01/23

https://strava.app.link/pd4NZiPdswb

Warmley - Bristol - Pill - Portbury - Filton - Warmley

55kms

1 pt.


----------



## AndreaJ (Yesterday at 20:35)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/01/23 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Old Woods-Merrington-Myddle-Burlton-Loppington-Home 52km. 1 point



11/01/23 Loppington-Burlton-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods -Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 52km. 1 point 
Total 2 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (Today at 10:19)

11-Jan 55km 208m ascent 1pt 1st 2023 qualifier Home-Yapton- Walberton-Slindon- Goodwood-Tangmere-Bognor-Home
Total 1pt


----------



## Domus (Today at 16:46)

Jan 1 Manchester, Chorlton, Knutsford, Mobberly and return via Ashley to home, 82.6 Kms 2 points
Jan 6 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange 71.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 12 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 4 points


----------

